# Schwinn Majestic (prewar) - Unknown Year



## Osred (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently acquired this crusty and seemingly original Schwinn Majestic.  Any ideas as to the year of manufacture?  Thanks in advance for any input you may have to offer.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome! 
Looks like 1933sh and looks like an older re-paint (could be wrong) 
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/index.html


----------



## Osred (Jul 6, 2011)

Mark, thank you for your input and the reference material.  I'll check the dimensions and see if there is a serial number.  I don't know about the paint, although it does seem to be original, and will take a closer look.  At first glance, it appears to be either a #B9 Motorbike w/ Balloon Tires or a #1-1/2 Motorbike with Regular Tires.

Do the "Regular Tires" come without tubes?  These are Crest Deluxe tires with valves.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 7, 2011)

If you post up you're bike in the pre 33 forum those guys will be able to answer all of you're questions in regards to 28" tires. I haven't added a 28" wheeled bike to my collection yet. Keep us posted with updated pics


----------



## Osred (Jul 7, 2011)

*Schwinn Majestic*

Mark, how did you know the tires on the bike are 28"?  At any rate, you are correct.  I also confirmed the frame is 18"x22" (as with B9 Motorbike), but the front sprocket is not a "sweetheart" and looks like the one on the 1-1/2 Motorbike referenced in the link you sent yesterday.

Also, I looked more closely at the paint and determined that it was repainted an eggshell green at one point because (1) there is a little overpaint from the forks onto the steering tube, (2) the hardware under the fenders was painted over, and (3) a small portion of the front edge of the front fender and the rear edge of the rear fender appears to be red, leading me to believe the bike was originally red with white detail.

Is there any way to link this thread with the Pre-33 Forum, rather than regurgitating this information?

Much thanks.


----------

